# Ros



## adi (Mar 17, 2011)

Physician reviews and documents 2 ROS (Respiratory and GI) and states review of system negative except as noted.

Would you count ROS as Extended or Comprehensive?  Does review of system negative except as noted mean the same as all other systems reviewed and are negative?

Thanks in advance.  adi


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 17, 2011)

*Not in my opinion*

And it is just MY opinion .... no, I would not count this. I need to know that ALL systems were reviewed before I give credit. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## adi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Mar 19, 2011)

adi said:


> Physician reviews and documents 2 ROS (Respiratory and GI) and states review of system negative except as noted.
> 
> Would you count ROS as Extended or Comprehensive?  Does review of system negative except as noted mean the same as all other systems reviewed and are negative?
> 
> Thanks in advance.  adi


I respectfully disagree. Here is a link to a CMS Q&A. One of the questions is regarding the all other systems negative issue. 
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/evalmngmntqahistory.shtml

It says that if the pertinent system(s) is individually noted, it is acceptable to count "all other systems negative" 

*A 4. The 1995 and 1997 DG indicate, "a complete ROS inquires about the system(s) directly related to the problem(s) indentified in the HPI plus all additional body systems." The DG also state, "At least ten organ systems must be reviewed. Those systems with positive or pertinent negative responses must be individually documented. For the remaining systems, a notation indicating all other systems are negative is permissible. In the absence of such a notation, at least ten systems must be individually documented." We do not find any additional published information from CMS. *


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 28, 2011)

*Semantics*

MMaycock ... I totally agree.   *BUT* ...

The original poster states the doctor *states review of system negative except as noted* .... the word "ALL" is missing from that statement. So I have no way of knowing that he reviewed ALL the systems, or perhaps only 3 systems which were negative except as noted. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

